# Liquid T3



## nbhuge (May 12, 2016)

Does anyone have any feedback on whether or not liquid T3 is worth getting?  I've heard alot about it not being stable and having a VERY short shelf life.  I have read a study that also claims that this is a problem with the pills as well although the study was done on T4.  Any personal experience testimonies would be the most helpful I think.  Thanks guys, N


----------



## emcewen (May 19, 2016)

Honestly with the availability of actual t3 in pill form(basicstero) I'd never get the liquid.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## nbhuge (May 20, 2016)

Good Point!


----------



## mbell4377 (May 20, 2016)

I tried three RC Chem sites, well known and respected, all three had bunk or ineffective T3. Recently was invited to try a 4th and it's absolutely the strongest t3 I've ever touched. So I guess 25% isn't good odds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Advanced labs  VIP customer


----------

